# Charleston SC Newborn photography



## chipritchard (Dec 11, 2011)

Here are a few shots from a recent charleston sc newborn photography session I finished last week.  Meredith was a  16 days old newborn and super adorable.

Chi Photography of Charleston

#1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





#2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#4


----------



## dab_20 (Dec 13, 2011)

Wonderful shots, as always. I absolutely LOVE that last photo. I'm sure your clients were very happy!


----------



## xyphoto (Dec 13, 2011)

These are beautiful shots. I like #1 and #4 best. Could kindly explain your lighting setup?


----------

